# Hunting etiquette



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

What has happened it sure seems like it has all been lost. 
Here is the story you decide

There was three boats in our group we launched and headed down the river. 
About a half hour in an airboat catches up to the last boat who is walking past a low spot. They get the boat past and the airboat screams by them. I was about 400 yards ahead. I get to a very narrow spot about 100 yards long and once I get though I get stuck about 20 yards outside the opening. The airboat go by me at probably 30 mph full power as he goes by the noise is terribly load and the wind blows my jacket into the water. As I hug my dogs head to cover his ears and mine at the same time I yell some very kind works to the four guys in the air boat. The first boat in our group is about a 1/4 mile ahead of me and has made it to the spot we wanted. Just so happens the airboat was going to the same spot. They realize there is a boat there and zip around them as fast as they can doing two complete circles in front of them. And head south away from them. Then they set up directly across from us at about 80 to 100 yards directly in the flight path from the lake. As the day goes on we watch them shoot at every bird in the sky no matter how high or far from them. Then around noon they pick up and wave to us as they scream by us back up the river. 
I have never had any encounter like this with an airboat or any boat for that matter. I have never seen :mad2:more selfishness to go out of their way to ruin a hunt for all that is around them. 

Maybe this is the new way for someone that thinks they are entitled and thought we were tresspassing on their spot. And also the airboat was not using the airboat channel that is in the same launch spot they launched into the boat launch instead. 

Just had to vent a little.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with you, thats abit out of hand and very unsportsman-like. I would have wrappped my boat paddle around their heads. Thankfully no one has done that to me, I paddle around in a canoe.... ex wife sold my boat and motor when I was in Korea, havent been able to swing buying a new one yet.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is absolutely ridiculous! FWIW I see the airboat guys drive their trucks just as aggressively and ignorantly if that makes you feel any better. It seems like the ones with all of the decals are the worst ones. 
I just don't understand why they were so determined to be in this specific spot, isn't that the whole point of having an airboat? That you can go anywhere you want in just a matter of minutes...so why group right up on the only boat anywhere in the area?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

It's not the boat, and/or type of boat. I've seen guys in a canoe be every bit the jerk that you've described in the above scenario.

Unfortunately in my opinion, I beleive it's sign of the times. An elitist, entitiled mentallity, that is prevelent in younger generations being poked and proded into prominence by their mentors (for lack of a better term). Basically you've got a select group of hunters that feel like they and their methods are superior to that of the majority, and therefore they are entitled to do as they please. Just as you felt like they could have showed a bit more decorem and etiquette, I'm sure the feelings are likewise, and both parties feel equally justified in those feelings.

I've been there. I used to feel that way about a lot of things. I used to regard myself as an "expert", and anyone doing something that I felt was "wrong" were dutifully scorned, either publicly or privately. As a matter of fact I still feel that way about a couple of things (waterfowl ID comes to mind). However I feel fortunate to have aged a bit and matured now to the point of realizing ignorance is not a measure of humanity, or intellegence, rather one of lack of effort, usually on the part of both parties, with the responsibility ratio varying dependent on the situation.

Get over anothers ignorance quickly. Attitude is a decision, make yours a good one!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

A couple questions.. Im curious, where did this airboat launch at the same place a mud motor had access too? It couldn't have been any of the interior WMA's because airboats aren't allowed inside WMA's. I don't think people understand that a airboat needs thrust to turn and Coming off "plane" with a airboat is more than just slowing down to a crawl. A airboat needs to outrun the wake it produces in the rear or else water will come pouring over the back end and sink the boat or start hitting the spinning prop which can (and has) caused disastrous consequences. It also creates a fairly large wake when coming on and off plane. while a airboat is up on plane it creates much less wake than plowing through the water at a crawl because the front of the airboat isn't pushing against a mountain of water, instead it is skimming across the top layer of water. I don't condone what these boaters did, just trying to help you understand the science behind airboating. 

Huge29- I disagree with your opinion that airboaters are all ignorant jerks. To prove it, I'll buy your dinner at the next airboaters banquet.. As the VP of the Utah airboaters association I can honestly say that it is one of the best/nicest group of guys (and gals) that anyone could be a part of. Airboaters are a great asset to the waterfowl community. We donate hundreds of hours of volunteer time to set up duck and goose nests, escort biologists for research to protect our wetlands, donate a ridiculous amount of time and fuel to dealing with the frag issue in Utah ect ect ect. I want to be clear, just owning a airboat doesn't make someone a good guy or a bad guy. Its simply a mode of transportation to do what we love. Airboaters spend literally 10's of thousands of dollars for the chance to shoot some ducks and help preserve waterfowling for future generations. 

Last question, did the airboat have any distinguishing markings? was it a Utah style or a Florida style? Was there a name on it anywhere? or a certain color of rudders or poly? Maybe we can find who it was and get their side of the story and work it out so there isn't any hard feelings. Remember guys, we are all on the same side.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Times are changing and there's a new breed of duck hunter out in the marsh. Sucks what happened but you need to get used to it. I've been cussed out 3 times now for asking other parties to not shoot over my decoys, don't setup so close to us, and more.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> A couple questions.. Im curious, where did this airboat launch at the same place a mud motor had access too? It couldn't have been any of the interior WMA's because airboats aren't allowed inside WMA's. I don't think people understand that a airboat needs thrust to turn and Coming off "plane" with a airboat is more than just slowing down to a crawl. A airboat needs to outrun the wake it produces in the rear or else water will come pouring over the back end and sink the boat or start hitting the spinning prop which can (and has) caused disastrous consequences. It also creates a fairly large wake when coming on and off plane. while a airboat is up on plane it creates much less wake than plowing through the water at a crawl because the front of the airboat isn't pushing against a mountain of water, instead it is skimming across the top layer of water. I don't condone what these boaters did, just trying to help you understand the science behind airboating.
> 
> Huge29- I disagree with your opinion that airboaters are all ignorant jerks. To prove it, I'll buy your dinner at the next airboaters banquet.. As the VP of the Utah airboaters association I can honestly say that it is one of the best/nicest group of guys (and gals) that anyone could be a part of. Airboaters are a great asset to the waterfowl community. We donate hundreds of hours of volunteer time to set up duck and goose nests, escort biologists for research to protect our wetlands, donate a ridiculous amount of time and fuel to dealing with the frag issue in Utah ect ect ect. I want to be clear, just owning a airboat doesn't make someone a good guy or a bad guy. Its simply a mode of transportation to do what we love. Airboaters spend literally 10's of thousands of dollars for the chance to shoot some ducks and help preserve waterfowling for future generations.
> 
> Last question, did the airboat have any distinguishing markings? was it a Utah style or a Florida style? Was there a name on it anywhere? or a certain color of rudders or poly? Maybe we can find who it was and get their side of the story and work it out so there isn't any hard feelings. Remember guys, we are all on the same side.


It was at pintail flats launch. 
Utah style boat unpanted 
Didnt see any markings


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Huge29- I disagree with your opinion that airboaters are all ignorant jerks. .


 Don't put words that I didn't say in my mouth. I know a few and are nice, I also know of a few who would do just this type of thing. I'll gladly pm you the specifics of the jerkoff who regularly blocks my works parking lot with his boat and Truck, drives 40 in a 25 zone, etc.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Don't put words that I didn't say in my mouth. I know a few and are nice, I also know of a few who would do just this type of thing. I'll gladly pm you the specifics of the jerkoff who regularly blocks my works parking lot with his boat and Truck, drives 40 in a 25 zone, etc.


Easy there buckaroo. calm down for a second! Im trying to fix things and make things better for everyone and it seems like your trying to shake the hornets nest. Before anyone gets involved, have you tried talking civilly to the guy who is blocking your parking lot? Do you think hes doing it intentionally to block off your parking lot?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> It was at pintail flats launch.
> Utah style boat unpanted
> Didnt see any markings


Hmm, it may be difficult to find out who it could have been.

Was it down that south flow? or was it out the west flow? That south flow is extremely dangerous for both mud boats and airboats. Airboaters have been saying for years and years that mud boaters that travel the south flow are taking their lives in their hands because of all the tight turns, blind corners and narrow channel. Its a disaster waiting to happen and until someone is injured in this flow I doubt anything will be done about it. Could you imagine meeting a airboat (or any other type of boat for that matter) head on in once of those blind corners? It could have gone a LOT worse than it did.

I would be very surprised if you could get a MM out the west flow. even some airboats have been having issues getting out the west flow this year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Times are changing and there's a new breed of duck hunter out in the marsh. Sucks what happened but you need to get used to it. I've been cussed out 3 times now for asking other parties to not shoot over my decoys, don't setup so close to us, and more.


Unfortunately I have to agree with this statement. We have had the same problems this year. I think there are a lot of uneducated, unethical and just plain ignorant people out there this year. I would also add that most of these guys are in new waders, new coats, have new shotguns, new decoys and a lanyard full of calls they can't blow, and have no clue what they are doing. What I'm saying is some of these guys have never hunted waterfowl before. We mentor and teach the youth, why not mentor and teach some of these adults? I am happy to take new guys out with me and show them what I know (or don't know).


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with this statement. We have had the same problems this year. I think there are a lot of uneducated, unethical and just plain ignorant people out there this year. I would also add that most of these guys are in new waders, new coats, have new shotguns, new decoys and a lanyard full of calls they can't blow, and have no clue what they are doing. What I'm saying is some of these guys have never hunted waterfowl before. We mentor and teach the youth, why not mentor and teach some of these adults? I am happy to take new guys out with me and show them what I know (or don't know).


What about old guys that have been hunting for years, but still want to learn more?? Only issue is I have new waders, coat and a new gun this year so maybe I can act like a newbie?? 8)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

time4hunt said:


> What about old guys that have been hunting for years, but still want to learn more?? Only issue is I have new waders, coat and a new gun this year so maybe I can act like a newbie?? 8)


We can ALL definitely learn more. I'm guilty of a new gun too this year. My coats, waders and calls are all old though. Oh, and I don't wear face paint.:grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Hmm, it may be difficult to find out who it could have been.
> 
> Was it down that south flow? or was it out the west flow? That south flow is extremely dangerous for both mud boats and airboats. Airboaters have been saying for years and years that mud boaters that travel the south flow are taking their lives in their hands because of all the tight turns, blind corners and narrow channel. Its a disaster waiting to happen and until someone is injured in this flow I doubt anything will be done about it. Could you imagine meeting a airboat (or any other type of boat for that matter) head on in once of those blind corners? It could have gone a LOT worse than it did.
> 
> I would be very surprised if you could get a MM out the west flow. even some airboats have been having issues getting out the west flow this year.


We go down the south flow. I don't think a mud boat can go out the west. Plus the sign says airboat channel. The south flow it the only way a mud boat can even try to get there. The sharp turns you talk about are mostly gone. The airboats have knocked down the Frag and have made the opening very wide now. It used to be very narrow like 6 feet or so now it's mostly 15 to 20 ft wide. At the end of the turns the water is about three inces deep in spots. And is very hard to get a mud boat down unless you know the path. One foot to either side and you are stuck. 
I don't know why the some airboats are launching on the south flow it seems those turns are a bit much for them but they are. Most of them have been in the west launch the one that is marked airboat. None of the guys I have seen have had any problem making it out in the west flow.

I don't really care who this guy is it is just a trend I have been noticing. I take my mud boat out to a few places that most normally would even try. But I am sick of the attitude of the airboat group when I am in their spot. I really think my biggest problem is with our safety and his disregard for that. He could have run over my boat and my buddy's boat so twice in ten minutes. Also they are all wearing ear protection. We are not do you think a airboat is loud as it go by you full power a couple of feet away.

If I ever see this guy I will say something to him. What exactly. Well that depends on my mood at the time.

And by the way. The guy had grey hair and looked to be 50 -60 years old


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that ignorance is probably a big part of the equation. When I first started waterfowling, I shot at 60 yard-high ducks and hunted close to others. I didn't know any differently, and wherever I went, others were doing it, so I figured that was how it was done. I didn't ever take it to some of the extremes I've seen, but I doubt the more experienced hunters cared to have me around. It took some time and some good mentors before I ever knew any better.

However, I doubt the airboaters you mentioned were too ignorant about waterfowling (simply because they like it enough to invest in an airboat). Some people just have such a competitive attitude that they don't care if they have to mess others up to get what they want. I see that attitude on the freeways, I see it in the workplace, I see it at school, and it only makes sense to me that it's going to end up in the marsh, or anywhere else for that matter. The sad part is that often, you really can't do anything about it without stooping to the same level.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

There are always a few bad apples in the bunch. Being an guy who hunts various ways ways from airboats to walking you can never get away from the guy who's just an idiot!! My experience with airboaters has been far different than what you have described. Most airboaters are all about trying to give others their space. Hence one of the reasons you airboat. To get away from folks. If I had another airboater set up 80 yards from me you can bet your hind end I would walk over and have a talk about it. Don't take offense to this but ranting on a forum isn't your solution. Unless your just trolling. Then it's a grand solution and I fell for it.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Hmm, it may be difficult to find out who it could have been.
> 
> Was it down that south flow? or was it out the west flow? That south flow is extremely dangerous for both mud boats and airboats. Airboaters have been saying for years and years that mud boaters that travel the south flow are taking their lives in their hands because of all the tight turns, blind corners and narrow channel. Its a disaster waiting to happen and until someone is injured in this flow I doubt anything will be done about it. Could you imagine meeting a airboat (or any other type of boat for that matter) head on in once of those blind corners? It could have gone a LOT worse than it did.
> 
> I would be very surprised if you could get a MM out the west flow. even some airboats have been having issues getting out the west flow this year.


Gee, not trying to ruffle any feathers hear but why do the airboats need two flows that lead to the same area? Everyone is always saying that the MM boats are taking there chances by using the south flow. Maybe that flow should be for MM boats and not airboats? When you think about it. The south flow is deep and curvy. Not very pro airboat. Where as the West flow is shallow and narrow keeping an airboat on track. Both flows lead right to the same area. Seems like a simple solution to an accident waiting to happen. Airboats launch west and MM boats head south. If people are really worried about the well being of the MM hunters then we should make the change now before anything bad happens.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> What has happened it sure seems like it has all been lost.
> Here is the story you decide
> 
> There was three boats in our group we launched and headed down the river.
> ...


Sounds like you need to leave earlier or buy a faster boat...

you wrote; "we watch them shoot at every bird in the sky no matter how high or far from them"

It's hard to tell how close the birds are to them since you are admittedly 80 to 100 yards away.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> Gee, not trying to ruffle any feathers hear but why do the airboats need two flows that lead to the same area? Everyone is always saying that the MM boats are taking there chances by using the south flow. Maybe that flow should be for MM boats and not airboats? When you think about it. The south flow is deep and curvy. Not very pro airboat. Where as the West flow is shallow and narrow keeping an airboat on track. Both flows lead right to the same area. Seems like a simple solution to an accident waiting to happen. Airboats launch west and MM boats head south. If people are really worried about the well being of the MM hunters then we should make the change now before anything bad happens.


No feathers ruffled, :grin: I completely agree. I would guess the reason some airboats use that south flow is its a MUCH easier ride to get back into the marsh then to go out that west flow, get all the way to the lake then head back into the marshland, traveling against the flow of water through some of the most narrow, twisty obstacle ridden terrain that probably 75% of airboats in Utah don't have the power to go through (including mine).

The other reasons that south flow is used by some airboats is because that west flow is to shallow or sticky for some airboats to get all the way to the lake in. Airboats do have limitations. there are a few with plenty of power to go pretty much anywhere they want, but their pockets are obviously deeper than the average airboater. Sometimes you just don't want to risk spending 5+ hours of prime hunting time digging your big heavy airboat out of sticky mud or off crackys.

The last reason I can think of that airboats would use that flow is after the ice up that south flow has enough moving water to keep it open enough to launch and load a airboat instead of trying to dry load a airboat off the ice. I know a handful of airboats have enough power to drive across the frozen parking lot and drive right up onto their trailer. The rest of us get out 2x8's to make a ramp up to our trailers and winch our boats up on. Im here to tell ya, that can make for a very exhausting loading process.

At just about every meeting the airboat association has we mention to all our members that using that south flow is extremely dangerous and to not use it unless you are willing to injure and possibly kill someone or yourself. I believe the same accountability should go for anyone who uses this flow including the mud motor guys. its only a matter of time until someone gets injured on this very dangerous flow...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is this the same area the two airboats had a head on collision this year? I believe it was Tealboys post that mentioned their airboats crashed. Where did that accident take place?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

No it is not Fowl. They had the collison out by the shyt ditch at Fb. I believe. I could be wrong though. If people use the flow mentioned above with caution. No one should get hurt. An airboat should only be traveling at a safe speed. And anyone that is in the tight curvy section of the flow should be traveling at an idle speed. Its been a couple yrs since I have went all the way out that flow but the tight area was hard to manuver a MM boat through let alone an airboat.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm with Gee on this one. I do not own an airboat however I have had the luxury of going out a time or two in one. Most of the boats in Utah need to use a lot of speed to get through some of those hairy sections if not they get stuck. And huge29, gee offered to buy you dinner no need to jump his sh** he was just asking questions and looking out for the safety of others


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The airboat, motor boat debate has been long going on. I remember it going on when I was a kid and that's more than 40 years. What really is the issue is the lack of respect and courtesy. I don't think it has anything to do with equipment. I've seen some of the most disrespectful and discourteous people walking the dikes. Danged near took one of them's head off last weekend but the grandson was there and I didn't want to embarrass him by seeing his paw paw kick the ass of a punk that needed it kicked.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Just an FYI who think that air boaters are all jerks when they pay 50 bucks a year for membership it goes towards things like this


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

BlackCloud said:


> Just an FYI who think that air boaters are all jerks when they pay 50 bucks a year for membership it goes towards things like this


And in no way does this give any rights to a person over another.

Ps.thanks harristone!


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

You're right it doesn't give anyone rights. I was just posting this to show some of the things that some airboaters do to help other hunters


----------



## Highbrass (Dec 31, 2012)

I also was the victim of questionable hunting etiquette at Pintail Flats. We come back to the truck at around 1:00 pm, open up the shell, and someone had thrown nine ducks in back of the truck. Including two mature drake pintails and one mature drake wigeon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Highbrass said:


> I also was the victim of questionable hunting etiquette at Pintail Flats. We come back to the truck at around 1:00 pm, open up the shell, and someone had thrown nine ducks in back of the truck. Including two mature drake pintails and one mature drake wigeon.


Maybe they took their photo for the "slam contest" and ditched the ducks after.:shock:

I am convinced some guys just hunt to chock up bird numbers for bragging rights. They are after quantity and not quality hunts.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> And in no way does this give any rights to a person over another.
> 
> Ps.thanks harristone!


Is your issue with a group of users /all airboats or an individual?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

king eider said:


> Is your issue with a group of users /all airboats or an individual?


Nope just this one guy. Honestly I have always liked to hunt by the air boat guys because of the way they spread out and they seem to all have a respect for the others around them. I hunt pintail quite a bit I don't mind putting in the extra effort to get out to those areas.

I have never had any bad encounter with the airboat guys before this.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Easy there buckaroo. calm down for a second! Im trying to fix things and make things better for everyone and it seems like your trying to shake the hornets nest. Before anyone gets involved, have you tried talking civilly to the guy who is blocking your parking lot? Do you think hes doing it intentionally to block off your parking lot?


I don't know how you could have misunderstood my post any more than you did; so let me try again. I know of a very specific air boat guy who I don't care for. As stated before, I know a few air boat guys and really like them. I did not make any generalization about any group all being bad, good or indifferent. As someone else also stated, within any group anywhere in any situation or setting there will always be a few bad apples. On this topic, hoopermat found one and I found another. In this case you threw out your credentials as if you wanted to address the specific individuals I then offered the specifics of this character. Again, if you want those specifics I can PM them to you. If I were in your shoes, I would want to know even though you likely have no control over it,
I don't want to turn this into a pizzing contest. Just a discussion that I think can benefit all of us to better help us see from other people's perspectives. I think the core issue here is simply lack of respect and apathy for other's interests, nothing new to any sport. Hopefully the young punk I have encountered can be mentored into being a contributor to society and less of a menace on the street and in the swamp.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Fellas, I'm pretty sure that at 30 yrs old, I'm younger than alot of you. So if my 2 cents is unwelcome let me apologize in advance, and ask you to ignore what I say. We are all avid sportsman from what I can tell. Most if not all of us on here do our best to do what right in the field, as well as set a positive example for the next generation, and I'm certain that in some way we all do our part to preserve this sport for the next generation as well as ourselves. We've all seen inconsiderate acts of unsportsman-like behavior from every age group/ social group etc etc. Getting in each others "gizzards" isn't going to fix this. I think we can all agree that what was done was wrong, and I know for a fact we've all been in his shoes. Now it's been said several times on here that acting like an entitled S&@t head isn't exclusive to any particular age group, user of certain equipment etc, and it's true. We need to try and help the issue and stick to what I've seen us all do best, and thats helping each other out providing advice taking a newbie/ complete stranger out in your boat and teaching them how to hunt.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> They are after quantity and not quality hunts.


Who are you to judge another hunter on what he/she considers quality? Just because you don't like it doesn't mean he's not having the time of his life.

I bet you sky bust like a turd.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> I don't mind putting in the extra effort to get out to those areas.
> 
> .


Apparently you can't seem to wake up before these said clowns though...

Seems like you're committed more to complaining about it instead of the easy solution..... Where I come from we would call you "All hat and no cattle."

Bartledoo.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Speaking of airboats had one sit 150 yards down wind waiting for ducks coming to my spread pass by Saturday. I've had lots of people do it in the past lack of consideration is found in very group and is only getting worse.


----------

